# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaring met psychiatrische uz in Gent

## luna400

ik heb 4maanden op de psychiatrische afdeling gelegen ,meningen verschillen maar ik vind niet dat je echt persoonlijke hulp krijg .wel in groepsverband,maar niet iedereen wil of kan zijn verhaal doen in een grote groep ,.
ook weinig controlle op de mensen toen ik er was brachten ze zelfs wiet mee ,voor iemand die daar zat voor afkicken ,een heel boek kan ik schrijven hier over

----------

